# Transverse baby at 37+ weeks



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

I am 37 weeks and 4 days and my baby has been transverse for as long as we have been able to tell. I have 15 days to get him to turn head down or I have to have a c-section.

What can/should I do to get him to turn. Any and all advice is welcome!


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

First of all you do not *have* to have a c-section in 15 days.

I am sure many will have links and suggestsions. There is plenty of time for your baby to turn, and many ways to help him. Otoh, there may be a physiological reason that he's transverse, and in that case, it may be a c-section is his only safe way out. But it's certainly not "turn right now or cut!".







:

I just have my story to encourage you--my last baby was transverse at 39 weeks, seen on ultrasound. Before the doctor got down the hall to see it for her self, he had turned vertex. He kept trying to turn breech, but by that time I was on to him and spent every night sleeping in a recliner, with my hands on the sides of my belly, putting pressure on every tiem I felt him trying to flip.







He was born 42 weeks 3 days, vertex.







:


----------



## littlebb (Apr 15, 2009)

If you can, find a chiropractor that is trained in this area. I know mine specializes in pregnant women and newborns and has turned many babies with her care. Usually if the baby is not LOA by 30 weeks, she'll start working on getting the baby into position naturally. I know it's too late for that for you, but just last week while we were waiting, a lady came in for her first time for the same reason (she was 38 weeks) and our chiro started work on her immediately. There are also some doulas and massage therapists that specialize in this sort of thing. I know there are some positions you can do on your own (you'd have to research them - I can't recall off the top of my head) such as hands and knees doing pelvic tilts, etc. Ina May Gaskin's book may have a section on moving a baby.

As a last resort, does your hospital have a strict policy on not birthing breech babies? I assumed no OBs or midwives will birth a breech baby, but my chiro just told me today we have one here in Atlanta - the only one - that will birth a breech baby naturally and vaginally with the mother's permission.

And I full-heartedly agree with the PP. It's not a lost cause yet! Even if you have to hold the LO there!


----------



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlebb* 
As a last resort, does your hospital have a strict policy on not birthing breech babies? I assumed no OBs or midwives will birth a breech baby, but my chiro just told me today we have one here in Atlanta - the only one - that will birth a breech baby naturally and vaginally with the mother's permission.

The baby is transverse as in full on sideways, not breech so a vaginal birth is totally not an option unless he turns. Right now his head is on my left side and his bum is on my right side and his back is laying against my ribs.

I have been doing pelvic tilting exercises and the exercises from spinning babies today so hopefully he will turn.

I do know that I dont *have* to have a c-section, but for several reasons if I make it to the 16th (the day my doctor schedualed me) I am willing to have the section. I dont want this to turn into an emergancy situation if possible, and he has been transverse like this for at least 2 months. I am really wondering if there is a reason that he has not turned. My first was head down really early on.
I dont know, I am very accepting of the situation as a whole, if I end up with a section then that is ok, but I want to make every effort to get him to turn.


----------



## mjg013 (Jul 29, 2008)

There's also external version. There are things you can do to encourage the baby to turn including everything mentioned above. I'm really surprised that they haven't mentioned attempting a version. They should at least offer it to you unless you also have low amniotic fluid.


----------



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjg013* 
There's also external version. There are things you can do to encourage the baby to turn including everything mentioned above.

I was wondering about this, my doctor did not mention this as a possibility. I am wondering why? Do some doctors like to avoid them or something?
Maybe I should call and ask if they will do one?


----------



## mamatolevi (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd like to suggest that you contact your local ICAN chapter (you can find one here: www.ican-online.org) and ask around for someone experienced in versions and breech deliveries. I know he's transverse, but if you get him turned breech rather than vertex for some reason, then you might still have a shot at VB.

Chiro and accupucnture may help get him to turn too.

At the least, if you can't get him to turn, ICAN has great resources & support for recovery, planning a respectful c/s and such.

good luck! I'm sending turning vibes your way!!







:







:


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

I'm confused about why it would be an emergency for you to go into labor with a baby who is transverse? I can see that cord prolapse might be a risk if your water breaks, but the same is true for babies who have not yet engaged vertex or breech.

A c-section is major surgery. It's not a walk in the park and, generally, the recovery is much longer than a normal vaginal birth.

ITA with PPs who have said:
*see a chiro well-versed in the Webster technique. Even if you think chiro is quackery, isn't $45 worth the risk to give it a shot?
*see if you can find an acupuncturist who specializes in women
*check out ICANs website - specifically for info on how to turn a breech
*visit ICANs forums for advice from wise women who have BTDT


----------



## steelmagnolia9 (May 4, 2009)

Definitely try finding a chiropractor in your area that is certified in Webster Technique. You can use this website to find a doctor in your area
http://www.icpa4kids.com/

Keep in mind that it can take more than one adjustment - but it's worth a try!


----------



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steelmagnolia9* 
Definitely try finding a chiropractor in your area that is certified in Webster Technique. You can use this website to find a doctor in your area
http://www.icpa4kids.com/

Keep in mind that it can take more than one adjustment - but it's worth a try!

I just looked for doctors in my area and the nearest one is well over an hour away, so I guess this is not going to be an option for me. I dont have reliable transportation or child care for that kind of drive.

There are times when I hate living here, this would be one of them.


----------



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

I appreciate all of the information that I have gotten here as to ways to get my baby to turn.
I would appreciate any additional information and or links as well.

However I would like to ask that people stop arguing with my decision to have a c-section if my baby has not turned by my due date. I dont want to argue about it. I am comfortable with my decision and the last thing that I need is to feel guilty about it.

The last thing that I want for this birth is a frantic c-section in the middle of the night. I am comfortable with my decisions and am doing everything in my power to accept the situation that I have found myself in, and I feel that I am making the right decision. It has been very hard for me to have my dreams of a drug-free natural childbirth threatened like this.

I posted here to get help and information so that I could do anything and everything possible to help my baby to turn. That is the point of this thread. Please if you can help me or offer any suggestions, please do.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

There are so many people in the world who _wouldn't_ know that there are other choices besides scheduling a cesarean birth for 40 weeks. I think those of us who are birth professionals or passionates tend to jump on that possibility because we don't want people having cesareans from ignorance.

Clearly, prettyflwrs, YOU are not walking into this choice from ignorance. You've decided what feels right to you, and you know you have the right to do that or to change your mind should that be what's right in the moment. Making the choice that is right for you and your family is exactly what I want mamas I work with to do - not what I think they "should" do.

There might be a chiropractor closer to you who while not certified in Webster has experience with pregnant mamas and could help. Maybe ask in your FYT area here?

If you don't want to or have a hard time connecting with ICAN, local midwives and doulas are also good sources of information about which docs are best for external versions (especially if yours says no) and/or breech birth (should your babe decide to turn the "wrong" way). And mamas in LLL, too.

There are some homeopathic and herbal remedies you could try as well (you can probably find these by googling them.)

Visualization (imagining baby head down, looking a pics of head down babies, etc) is also supposed to help.

Moxibustion you can do yourself or with help from a friend.

Best wishes - I hope everything goes just as it should for you and your babe.


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

I hope your baby turns. I think labor exists for more than just the convenience of getting the baby out. Would you really avoid a complex and important physiological process simply because you don't want the possibility of a middle of the night c-section? What if baby simply isn't ready? What if your dates are off?


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

prettyflwrs, I was in exactly the same boat as you during my second pregnancy. My baby had been in the same position for a few months, but it was confirmed that the position was transverse at 37.5 weeks. As others have mentioned, I did spinning babies and even wore tight bike shorts for a few hours a day. But what seemed to help most was going to a chiropractor (he wasn't "Webster certified", but the technique is just a perfectly normal chiropractic technique they already know and apply to a pregnant woman.) and listening to the "Turn Your Breech Baby" CD from Hypnobabies. (Which is available immediately from Hypnobabies now -very convenient.) The chiropractor was able to identify where and why my uterus was tight and restricting the baby's movement. He was able to loosen the ligaments, and within 90 seconds of getting on the table, my pelvis and hips were MUCH more comfortable, and the baby started moving around more. After the second visit, the baby moved effortlessly into position and I had a lovely vaginal birth at 39 weeks, 4 days.

I would definitely call the closest chiropractors and find out who makes you feel most comfortable about their skill working with pregnant women. Also, the Hypnobabies MP3 (http://www.hypnobabies.com/mylink.ph...058#breechbaby), moxibustion and/or acupuncture work great. I also recommend talking to babies about what is expected of them during the birth, and showing them where they should be and how the birth will proceed. Some people think that sounds silly, but every one of mine responded in some noticable way - the first one dropped dramatically over the course of just a few minutes just after I explained what dropping meant and why I wanted him to do it! And my third was born within 3 hours of me explaining the birth process and letting him know that we were ready for him. So I know it made a difference!

Good luck!


----------



## jammomma (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettyflwrs* 
I was wondering about this, my doctor did not mention this as a possibility. I am wondering why? Do some doctors like to avoid them or something?
Maybe I should call and ask if they will do one?

I would ask your Dr about doing a version. My OB is VERY experienced with delivering vaginal breech babies, but vaginally delivering a transverse baby is simply _NOT_ an option for even the most experienced and skilled OB such as my OB (who is a nationally recognized for doing VBAC's and delivering vaginal breech) A transverse presentation _always_ necessitates a c-section. (I think maybe some of the ladies replying don't understand this.)

But according to my OB, performing a version for a transverse baby is actually better than trying to do a version for a frank breech in most cases.

It could be that your OB simply does not have the skills needed to do a version, and I would suggest if possible you find an OB who can assist with a version.

Or it could be that there is something preventing a version such as low placental position, or some other reason. Ask your OB about it.

My OB is totally willing to allow me to vaginally birth my frank breech baby, but he is not going to attempt a version with me. He would do a version if my baby was in a transverse position though. I hope your LO turns!


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jammomma* 
A transverse presentation _always_ necessitates a c-section. (I think maybe some of the ladies replying don't understand this.)


I think everyone realizes that a baby who is transverse necessitates a c/s. Babies do turn in labor, though, and even if the baby didn't turn, letting your body/baby select his/her birthday is really optimum. Labor is more than just a way to get the baby out. I think we underestimate the value of the process (even if you only labor for a few hours or even less en route to the OR).


----------



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

Elisheva- please stop arguing with my choices. I live in a rural area and will be giving birth at a very small rural hospital. They do not have the staff available at night and on the weekends to give me proper care.

I have made my choice. Please respect it. I could really use support. This is not what I want. But I am trying to make decisions that are best for me and my baby.


----------



## mamatolevi (Apr 10, 2009)

I just wanted to point you towards ICAN again. There are some great articles there for a family centered cesarean, recovery tips and support from women who have faced the same dilemma you are facing.

Hugs.


----------



## jammomma (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettyflwrs* 
I am trying to make decisions that are best for me and my baby.


Go with your gut. I am also in a similar position right now, and like you I am 37 weeks and time is closing in and and I know it's difficult and gut wrenching to have to make such decisions. It truly sucks.

I haven't decided yet if we are going to have acsection, do a trial of labor, or just go for vag birth. It's a tough decision. A really tough decision, and for me one that is made even harder, because of my history of multiple pregnancy losses, infertility problems and no living children yet and at my age (40 years old) I am running out of time, I have gestational diabetes, my baby is in breech position and I have low lying placenta. Some moments I feel like the deck is stacked against me. .









And as much as I want a drug free, vaginal birth, and have one of the best Dr's in the country that is willing to try and deliver me , I am wondering if vag birth is the best thing for me and my baby? And my Dr is leaving the decision up to me. The "what if's" have been creeping into my mind and taken up residence, and I wouldn't wish these choices on anyone.

Anyway, I just wanted to give you my support in whatever you decide. I hope the result is a happy and healthy baby for you!


----------



## grdngdss (Jun 3, 2009)

Bumping this thread. I'm in the same position currently at 38 weeks and would like to hear how things are going for tprettyflwrs and jammomma. I hope your babies turned and you have the birthing experience you want. If you're still awaiting birth, here's one more thing to try...

One thing I did see was a homepathic remedy:

As with all diagnosis, it is preferable to consult with a professional to ensure the correct remedy and dosage for each situation.
Pulsatilla, a well known homeopathic remedy that is used for breech and other mal-presentations as well as prolonged labour. Here are three recommendations:
Pulsatilla 200C, one tablet. Repeat one more day if baby doesn't turn, Pulsatilla 30C, one tablet every two hours for up to six doses (during the course of one day). Don't take it for more than one day, or Pulsatilla 6X, one tablet under the tongue four times a day, up to 10 days.
Combine this with the breech tilt exercise at least twice a day for 10 minutes each time. Have Mom take one Pulsatilla tab before beginning the breech tilt.
Is fear causing tightness of the lower uterine segment and keeping the baby high? Ignatia Amara
30C, one tablet every two hours has proven effective for anxiety, depression from suppressed grief, anger or shock.


----------



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grdngdss* 
Bumping this thread. I'm in the same position currently at 38 weeks and would like to hear how things are going for tprettyflwrs and jammomma. I hope your babies turned and you have the birthing experience you want.

Good news from me! When I went in for my dr. appt at 39 weeks my baby had turned head down! So my c-section has been canceled and I am waiting to go into labor. I am so happy! There is still some possibility that he could turn back transverse, but hopefully he will stay head down.


----------



## UhOhWhatNow (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh that's great!


----------



## mamatolevi (Apr 10, 2009)

woo hoO! I am so freakin' happy for you. that is just hte best news I've had ALL day.


----------



## jammomma (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats prettyflwrs! That is good news!

I am 39 weeks and our baby boy is still in a frank breech position and it's unlikely that he is moving according to my Doc. And my Doc won't do a version due to placental placement.

Our baby is also expected to be quite large, most likely over 9 lbs!

We are still planning on an unmedicated vaginal birth, and our Dr is totally supportive. I go back and forth every day between thinking I am going to just go for a csection and then the next moment I am on board to do it naturally.

For me the issue is complicated because I have a history of pregnancy loss, I have no living children, and I am 40 years old, so this may be my one and only shot at being a mother. I am so afraid to lose this baby. And neither of my options seem all that great at this point.

I wish my boy was here already and I was past all this stuff.









But I am trying to stay postive, it isn't always easy, but I am trying.

Thanks for all the suggestions, many of them I have tried already, but a few I haven't, such as the pustilla, so I may give that a shot.


----------



## mamatolevi (Apr 10, 2009)

Jammomma, your baby could just as easily be 7lbs. late term u/s for size are notoriously wrong, often by as much as 2# in either direction. My last baby was 10.5# and NO ONE even came close to that guess. EFW on my chart was 7#12oz (but my dr doesn't make a habit of guessing weight so I think he might have just pulled that # out of thin air just to fill in the spot on the hospital paperwork) and my MW friend thought 8.5# by palpation. I had guessed 8# as I was nowhere near as big as I was with my 9.5# baby. I'm starting to wonder if a Magic 8 Ball would have gotten it right.

I'm guessing you tried chiropractic adjustments or acupuncture to help possibly turn the baby? Are there any peri's or midwives in your area that might do a version since your dr isn't comfortable with it?

I am glad your provider is willing to give you a shot at vaginal delivery. Also, you don't have to decide now. You can decide once you're in labor to see what you want to do and then the baby & you can have the benefit of the labor hormones. There are specific risks to vaginal breech delivery just as there are risks to breech c/s delivery. If you do decide to have a c/s, you may want to consider having them do an u/s immediately before the surgery to see if the baby's turned. I read of one woman on ICAN who avoided her c/s that way.

I don't know if you're on ICAN but there is wonderful support there for whatever you choose. There are articles on recovery tips, as well as info on how to plan your c/s to be as family friendly as possible.

Many hugs and peace.


----------



## jammomma (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and kind words mamatolevi!

We have a really great OB, he is well known as a VBAC DR and has tons of experience w/ breech births. He tells me not to try a version, he does them all the time for other mamas, but I guess I am not a good candidate.

He has delivered over 5000 babies and has a csection rate of less than 5%, and doesn't do unneeded inductions on principal, so I know he won't do anything unneccesary or unneeded. And I trust his judgement in allowing me to decide to do at least a trial of labor, but I'm still nervous. He totally thinks we can deliver this baby vaginally, no problem.

I know in my gut nothing is turning this boy. I was born the same way (frank breech, vaginal birth) and I had mild hip dysplasia, and I have a feeling this boy is the same and he is just more comfortable in this position. And honestly if he did move I would almost be more worried at this point about shoulder dystocia and head entrapment, which in his current position I don't have to worry about, according to my doc. His chest could get entrapment though.

Plus I can tell he is a big boy, he doesn't have room to move right now. His chest is measuring larger than his head. He is a chub, I followed the Brewer diet and had gestational diabetes during this pregnancy, and even though I was on meds (glyburide) and fairly well controlled with diet and exercise, I guess I probably ate too much.

Anyway, I am just praying that it all goes well and that however this lil guy comes into the world, i just want him to be healthy and whole. I try to stay positive and think good thoughts, but some days are harder than others.

Maybe I will come back and post a kick ass birth story, about how I naturally delivered a 10# boy that was breech, totally unmedicated, and how everything worked out okay!

Or maybe I will post about a csestion delivering, either way as long as my boy is ok, and I am ok, then it's all fine by me.


----------



## grdngdss (Jun 3, 2009)

Yay! So glad to hear baby turned for you prettyflwrs. Good luck with your birth - I hope it's everything you've been hoping for and I can't wait to read your birth story.

Jammomma - I hear you so loud and clear on the wanting a safe delivery and really struggling day to day (hour to hour!) with the options! We are practically living the same scenario. It's such a difficult decision because as much as I know natural birth is what my body was designed to do and birthing a breech baby can happen (or baby can turn in labor), I continue to think that there must be some reason baby hasn't turned yet.

I've been trying everything - chiro, moxibustion was awesome yesterday, handstands in the pool, etc. and I feel him trying to turn in there. He's moving a LOT and I do feel kicks in a different place. I go in today for an US to see if he's moved and I'm hoping for the best. Earlier in the week he was in an unusual position - diagonal with his butt on my right hip, not engaged at all. We're scheduled for a version on Monday and if that doesn't work, I'll continue with the alternative methods to turn him unless there's a medical reason (cord entanglement, short cord, etc.) preventing the turn.

If we're still in this position when labor begins, I feel like I need to ensure the safest delivery possible and will be forced to go with a c-section because of insurance at the hospital. Unless I show up with a breech baby on my perineum, they'll do surgery... sad, but true. I'm trying to make peace with this because it's not at all what I would have wished for in my last pregnancy, but I keep telling myself that a healthy baby and momma on the other side is the most important thing.

Good luck with your birthing and I will be looking for your updates/birth story!


----------



## grdngdss (Jun 3, 2009)

...a quick update...

The version worked! We did it Monday and it was not too bad at all. The worst was the heplock in the hand (ouch!) and not being able to eat or drink after 4 a.m. and not being released until 2:30 the next day.

Totally worth it if you are a good candidate for the procedure. The terbutalilne didn't do much except relax my utereus - no heart racing, no nausea, thankfully. The doctor determined the cord and placenta weren't interfering with the turn so he pushed down and gently turned him halfway. After another quick check on the US, he continued to turn him the rest of the way. I felt his head slip past my pelvis on the right which was an odd sensation. He was head down after about 3-4 minutes of manipulation. I would say it was uncomfortable, but not really painful. I did yoga breathing and had my massage doula massaging my feet and using aromatherapy during the monitoring phase to keep me calm. I think this really helped.

Overall, it was a great experience. Wearing the binder/corset thing is rather constricting and hot in the Phoenix heat, but worth it. Also, he moved A LOT the first night - more than I've every experienced in either pregnancy. I was so worried he had flipped but a visit to the midwife the next day confirmed still head down.

...now hoping he'll stay that way!


----------

